# Driftwood from Lake Michigan



## Spud (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi I live close to Milwaukee, Wisconsin. Does anyone know of any good beaches to collect Driftwood? 

It has to be a clean beach with the least amount of trash and pollution cause I don't want to use driftwood that might be contaminated with all sorts of bacteria and toxins. I do plan on boiling any driftwood but would still rather pick from a clean relatively pollution free beach.

I looked in the Aquarium stores but no one has the shape and size I am looking for.

Thanks


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes it is if you prep it, heated pressure washing and a good sunbaking seem to work fine for me. I collect it from waukegan and winthrop harbor.


----------



## Pondguy (Sep 18, 2010)

Spud, wondering if you ever received an answer to this question or found a good spot. I'm just outside of Chicago and am looking for large pieces also.

Thanks


----------



## Spud (Jul 24, 2010)

Pondguy said:


> Spud, wondering if you ever received an answer to this question or found a good spot. I'm just outside of Chicago and am looking for large pieces also.
> 
> Thanks


I found a few pieces , really nothing that great to write about.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Pondguy said:


> Spud, wondering if you ever received an answer to this question or found a good spot. I'm just outside of Chicago and am looking for large pieces also.
> 
> Thanks


where outside of chicago, I collect wood for aquarium and taxidermy in mchenry,ogle,kane and lake counties then down in knox indiana on my hunting land i got a few huge creeks that produce some nice plants and wood.
I wouldnt use ANY LM wood right now since nearly every illinois beach was under a no swim for e-coli.

As far as LM driftwood finding goes, it takes alot of walking possibly a set of waders to get the good pieces. the beach parks and public access areas have junk wood dont use it.


----------

